# Final Fantasy X



## josh pelican (Oct 18, 2010)

I started playing Final Fanasy X again last night. The only game I've really been playing lately is Resistance 2 (online) and I find myself getting too angry. I decided it's time for me to grab Tidus and the gang and beat the dick out of Sin.

We're coming for ya', ya' big, ugly sumbitch.






... and after I stomp your ass, I am going to fuck Rikku and Lulu. At the same time.

Who else loved/loves this game?


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Oct 18, 2010)

I love this game. Haven't played it in a while though. The last GREAT Final Fantasy IMHO.


----------



## Psychobuddy (Oct 18, 2010)

I loved this game, soooo much.

Even if we are fighting a big weird whale thing. 

I sold it awhile ago and now I feel like it's time to play it again, here I come ebay.


----------



## AySay (Oct 18, 2010)

I recently pulled out the PS2 for some nostagic fun too 
I really like the music in this game. Takes it to another level.


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Oct 18, 2010)

AySay said:


> I recently pulled out the PS2 for some nostagic fun too
> I really like the music in this game. Takes it to another level.



Definitely! Nobuo Uematsu is one of the greatest video game composers ever. I don't think he has written anything I don't like.


----------



## Psychobuddy (Oct 18, 2010)

^Nobuo didn't do the whole soundtrack though. Which makes me kind of sad, but staples like "To Zanarkand" were his. 

That being said having Masashi Hamauzu as a co-composer is defiantly not a bad thing.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Oct 18, 2010)

Second best FF game ever 
I still think FF8 was the best one


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 18, 2010)

My friend kinda ruined this game for me. After watching him beat Peanance about 3 or 4 times (about 1 minute battle each), I felt that I needed a life. 



Psychobuddy said:


> ^Nobuo didn't do the whole soundtrack though. Which makes me kind of sad, but staples like "To Zanarkand" were his.
> 
> That being said having Masashi Hamauzu as a co-composer is defiantly not a bad thing.


 
 In fact, Junya Nakano and Masashi Hamauzu wrote the better tracks in what has got to be Uematsu's more darker and lower points in his career. The soundtrack is still among my favorites.


----------



## Psychobuddy (Oct 18, 2010)

^I didn't know that there was a third composer. Guess I should research it more. But yes it was one of Nobuo's lower moments. Regardless like you I do love the soundtrack...even though my previuos comment may seem like I don't. [re-reading it in the quote and it sounds like I'm not a fan...I'll stop rambling now]


----------



## AySay (Oct 18, 2010)

Marv Attaxx said:


> Second best FF game ever
> I still think FF8 was the best one




I think 8 is way underrated.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Oct 18, 2010)

loved X, but i gotta show some love for IX and XII, my two favs =) the soundtracks on pretty much ALL FF games are outstanding, and without them the stories wouldnt be nearly as enthralling.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 18, 2010)

Psychobuddy said:


> ^I didn't know that there was a third composer. Guess I should research it more. But yes it was one of Nobuo's lower moments. Regardless like you I do love the soundtrack...even though my previuos comment may seem like I don't. [re-reading it in the quote and it sounds like I'm not a fan...I'll stop rambling now]


 
Each of the 3 had their distinct flavours. Uematsu being the most melodic, while the other 2 leaned towards the more ambient/experimental side, both composing very dense music. 

Nakano had a distinct percussive, multilayered flavour in his compositions. You can tell in songs like the Boss Battle, Guadosalam, and Summoned Beasts Battle. A majority of Disc 1 of the OST is noticably Nakano's.


----------



## signalgrey (Oct 18, 2010)

Lulu was hot.


----------



## Psychobuddy (Oct 19, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Each of the 3 had their distinct flavours. Uematsu being the most melodic, while the other 2 leaned towards the more ambient/experimental side, both composing very dense music.
> 
> Nakano had a distinct percussive, multilayered flavour in his compositions. You can tell in songs like the Boss Battle, Guadosalam, and Summoned Beasts Battle. A majority of Disc 1 of the OST is noticably Nakano's.



Really, I'll have to listen closer to the OST now.


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 19, 2010)

I still like playing Final Fantasy II and III for SNES... I love comparing the graphics, especially of summoned beasts.

In the originals, when Rydia (or anyone else who could)summoned a beast they just appeared and did their one move and it was so fucking awesome. I always favored Jinn. He was fucking nuts. After a while, they decided that the beasts (or Aeons for some versions) should stay until they were demolished. This is pretty sweet, too, since most of them are strong as hell.

But nothing beats the feeling I used to get when I first saw my attacks get over 1,000 HP. It used to blow my mind. When everyone on the team can do it, you feel like your indestructable. Or the first time you see Tellah use Meteor. HOLY SHIT. 9999 HP?! ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS?!

Now I want to play the old Final Fantasy games. How the fuck do I play two different games on two different systems at the same time? Especially when they're so long and epic. I hate everything now.



signalgrey said:


> Lulu is hot.


 
Fixed.


----------



## Psychobuddy (Oct 19, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> Or the first time you see Tellah use Meteor.



This blew my mind the first time, I can't remember now if Golbez went down or not...


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Oct 19, 2010)

wait, wasnt that FFIV?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 19, 2010)

glassmoon0fo said:


> wait, wasnt that FFIV?


 
Yeah, but because IV and VI was originally released as II and III in the US on the SNES some near 2 decades ago, a lot of players tend to refer them as their US titles. 

It wasn't until the turn of the century when they were re-released in their original titles on PS1, DS etc.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 19, 2010)

Spoony Doesn't Like FF X.
Personally. it's a good game, but I feel the FF franchise has done much better (IMO).


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 19, 2010)

DELETED DOUBLEPOST


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 20, 2010)

There are definitely better FF games, but I still enjoy playing it. I want Lulu to get naked.







Mind. Blown. Best graphics.



The bass in these songs were fucking amazing.


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh, I forgot one thing since this is about FF in general now... FUCK the evil wall.


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 26, 2010)

Sweet, three posts in a row.

For anyone who cares, I'm getting fairly close to the end. When I get home from work I will fuck up Evrae then head to Bevelle. In Bevelle there isn't much to do aside from a long, boring Cloister of Trials. After that I'll go to Via Purifico. There I'll have a few battles, but it will be pretty simple.

Grothia: Fuck him up with Bahamut. If Bahamut gets weak/overdrive, dismiss him and use Valefor.

Pterya: Bust out Bahamut for that overdrive. Once he's dead, bring out Ixion to finish the battle.

Spathi: If Yuna's overdrive is full, break out Shiva and blast an overdrive. That should deal AT LEAST 8,000 (if not, more) depending on how strong Yuna is. Use shield before Spathi uses Mega Flare. If Shiva days, Ifrit should be able to finish the battle. If Ifrit dies, there is no way you can lose with Valefor finishing the battle.

After that I've got one or two more battles there, I go to the Calm Lands for a battle or two, Mt. Gagazet for three battles, Zanarkand for two or three fights, then I'm up against Sin (x3), Seymour Omnis, and Braska's final Aeon (x2).

My man is close to 27 hours in. I have only died ONCE because I forgot to heal my characters and was hit with Confusion on three characters. I have not missed a single treasure chest or Al Bhed Primer.

Auron's health is around 5,000 and some of his attacks have been between 5,200 and 6,000. I'm sending Rikku through Auron's grid and I may send her through one of Lulu's to get Firaga, Blizzaga, Waterga, Thundaga, and Lady Gaga. I might do this with Kimahri as well just for shits and giggles. I'm sending him through a bunch of grids to learn a smidgeon of everything.

Everyone is learning all kinds of abilities from other characters. I find this way you can beat bosses quicker because you no longer need certain characters for certain reasons. That and it is a good way to toughen some people up (Yuna, Rikku, and Tidus).

Boy, do I feel like a fucking nerd. I've wasted so much time on this and I fucking love it.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 26, 2010)

I liked FF10, but it was entirely way too easy. I had Tidus doing like 30k a hit by the end of it. The main boss fell in like less than a minute.


----------



## Psychobuddy (Oct 26, 2010)

Sounds like your doing great, keep us informed and let us know when you beat it.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 26, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I liked FF10, but it was entirely way too easy. I had Tidus doing like 30k a hit by the end of it. The main boss fell in like less than a minute.


 
 Probably because you get to abuse the "tag team" battle system where everyone gains equal experience for every battle they participate in, even if they do useless actions, throughout the entire game. 

And once fully powered up, Khimari gets hopelessly overshadowed by everybody else. Even Lulu can do more overkill damage than him with a measly Onion Knight attack.


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 27, 2010)

I played for three hours last night and beat five bosses. I leveled up for an hour and will fight Seymour Natus when I get home.

Evrae Atlana dropped so fucking fast. Two Phoenix Downs killed him.

Let's see if I can beat the game before I leave for Toronto. After I beat it, I'll never want to play it again because my characters are so ridiculously strong.


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 28, 2010)

Seymour Natus? More like Seymour Anus. That guy took my vicious attacks so fucking hard.


----------



## feeleuphoria (Oct 28, 2010)

GOD yes, i beat this again about 3 or 4 weeks ago for my like 6th time. Great game!  deff my favorite next to FF8


----------



## Furtive Glance (Oct 31, 2010)

One of my favourite games. It just pulled me in completely.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Nov 11, 2010)

Shit, it's been a long time. I loved FF X. Toward the end, it became a bit of a joke, though. I had Tidus doing 60-99k damage per hit with the Caladbolg (I think that's what it's called), and the final battle ended so quickly, it wasn't even funny. I don't think I beat all of the Aeons or all of the arena monsters, though.


----------



## josh pelican (Nov 18, 2010)

Jeff, that seems to be my problem right now. I don't have all of my characters there yet, but some of their attacks are ridiculous. I go on these level up rampages and I don't know where to send half of my characters now. I have everyone in different sphere grids. I don't even have my first level four key and already I'm seeing 9,999 attacks on my enemies.

I haven't beaten it yet because I'm on a little hiatus from it. I'm working on getting all of the trophies in Resistance 2 and Quantum of Solace.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Nov 18, 2010)

I can't beat FFX because my dumbass ex-stepbrother got on my save and put used gameshark codes to make everyone on the blitzball teams stats max, and now it keeps making me fight the last Aeon I have over and over again infinitely.
FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


Also, FFIX is my favorite Final Fantasy ever, i got so into the story and it was 
So.
Much.
Fucking.
Fun.

Edit: Love the tags.


----------

